# Ringworm?



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi

I have 2 mice with wird patterns of fur loss.

first, the young doe: 















She's had a balder patch for some time an I thought it was from overgrooming due to a slightly larger group in the tank. now it's only 4 females left in there and the patches are still there and not getting better.

secondly, my choc self buck. he was with a female until a week or so ago, but it hasn't improved since.

















I do have an athlete's foot powder here containing clotrimazol. I'm just not sure how I should be using it. Daily? Every 2 days? Weekly?
As far as I understand I have to dust the mouse and the bedding with it, but not the intervalls in which I have to apply it. I understand that I have to use for some time even after the symptms are gone, is that right?
I hope you can shed some light on the situation


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

its could be that or some other fungal thing, either way id use the foot powder. When i had some baby with fur loss i mixes some in the bedding and rubbed some into the mice, i think i did it either every other day but not sure if i was ment to do it that much.

If it does clear up and the doe gets it back after you stop it could be that she is being over groomed, i had that with an adult blue i put the powder on her the fur grew back, stopped and the patches came back, swapped her with another mouse and it clear up and the new mouse had patches in the same place. Turned out my oldest doe was doing it and keep doing it now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you treat them 3 times over 7 to fourteen days it will go.You will need to wash the cages to.You can also use this which is diluted and can spray all the mice and cages .
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... WlzvOyay8g


----------

